# Help with rew graph



## mikesp1 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hello,

I am new to hometheatershack and REW.

Could someone please take a look at my first measurements with REW and give me some direction to start with.
Measurement taken with Behringer ecm8000 and calibration file on listening position. 1/12 octave smoothing
Dedicated ht room with Klipsch Palladium speakers 3.55m X 5.30m X 2.2m high.

Goal is to make this room as linear as possible

Interpretation of graph and advice is realy welcome!


Thanks a lot!

Mike


----------



## mikesp1 (Oct 30, 2012)

Here is waterfall plot.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks very good, though the response are flattered by the scales used. See this thread for info on suitable ranges for graphs.


----------



## mikesp1 (Oct 30, 2012)

Ok, here is new measurement 2 subs (blue) are playing with fronts (red) x-over 80HZ. 1/24 ovtave smoothing.


----------



## mikesp1 (Oct 30, 2012)

new measurement, removed wooden backwall, 1/24 and 1/3 octaaf smoothed, only fronts speakerrs playing. Room is now 1m larger.
Last graph: red is first measurement with wooden backwall, black is wooden backwall removed.

Some dips are gone with backwall removed, sounds better too.


I would realy appreciate some help with understanding the curves and additional treatment for removing dips around 120 and 380HZ, thanks!
Also what is most important 1/3 octaaf or 1/24 octaaf smoothing for understanding?


----------



## mikesp1 (Oct 30, 2012)

John, can you move this thread to the acoustical forum. I am not getting much help here.
Thanks !


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

1/24, 1/48 or (preferably) no smoothing is best for subwoofer / low frequency graphs if you want to equalize. It lets you see precisely how severe a peak or dip is, as well as its frequency center.

One-third octave smoothing is good for looking at full range graphs – gives a better representation of what you’re actually hearing. E.g., all those little peaks and dips in the upper frequencies aren’t readily audible.

The most common treatment for low frequencies (e.g. your 120 and 380 Hz dips) are bass traps. However, they probably won’t fully eliminate them.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## mikesp1 (Oct 30, 2012)

Wayne,

Thanks for better understanding the curves!
I could start with four bass traps in the corners, however i am a little concirned about the rear ports of the front speakers, do you yhink this would be an issue?

Wayne what do you think about the rest of the curves? Are these realy bad curves?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Your full-range graph is outstanding, IMO. :T

Can't advise you on bass traps - that's a question best posed in our Acoustics forum.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## morca (Aug 26, 2011)

Your waterfall is almost staying at the same level at 300 m/s,it stick,s to my screen.
Maybe an option to ake some akoestiek upgrade,s?


----------



## morca (Aug 26, 2011)

Edit i see you wanna place basstrap,s,
Is there also a sub in your system.

Basreflex system in the back will give in some case,s distortion sounds out of the port,s.
Due to your room,i have sock,s in all my speakers in the living.


----------



## mikesp1 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Morca,

Yes i am planning on using acoustic treatment, after all its a dedicated listening room!
The only problem, not knowing were to start...


----------



## mikesp1 (Oct 30, 2012)

Yes, i have two subs, not installed for the moment, they consist of one active driver on the back and one passive radiater firing in front of room.


----------

